# صلاة إيماننا الحي - موضوع كامل عن الصلاة حسب بشارة إنجيل الخلاص باسم يسوع



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*يا سامع الصلاة إليك يأتي كل بشر *
*اعترف لك أيها الرب الملك، واسبح الله مخلصي*
*(مزمور 65: 2؛ سيراخ 51: 1)
==================
*​*الرسم المقدس الذي لنا – الصلاة حسب إنجيل بشارة الحياة*​ *صلاة إيماننــــــــــــــــا الحي*








*قد سبق وتم وضع الموضوع على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميعه (مع التعديل) كموضوع واحد كامل** على فقرات كاملة*
*وذلك لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع في المنتدى في موسوعة تضم دراسات متعددة*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع وبعد الانتهاء منه سيتم فتح موضوع آخر باسمه للأسئلة والتعليقات*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​​​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====
*​*(1)       **التسليم الكنسي وقوة الصلاة  *
 *(2) **طريقة الصلاة حسب إعلان إنجيل الخلاص *
 *(3)** معنى الرشم – رشم الصليب                                             *
 *(4) **[FONT=&quot]ما بعد الرشم – صلاة البنين*​
*[FONT=&quot]==================*​​* [FONT=&quot]تم الكُتيب بنعمة الله ​​ *​*[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​[FONT=&quot]
​
[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                     Download (819.04KB)
==========================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​_____________________________
وقد رفعت العظات الصوتية الخاصة بالموضوع على اليوتيوب
 وهم على 4 أجزاء للدخول عليهم بالترتيب أضغط
 هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا​* ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot](1) التسليم الكنسي وقوة الصلاة*​​ [FONT=&quot]الكنيسة – في جوهرها – كيان حي وليست مؤسسة اجتماعية ولا تُصنف مع الجمعيات الخيرية ولا الأحزاب السياسية، ولا هي تكتلات طائفية، أو مجرد شكل تنظيمي طقسي فيه تسلسل قيادي ومناصب رفيعة المستوى، بل هي فوق هذا كله ومترفعة عنه، بل ولا يوجد – من الأساس – كمسمى فيها، لأنها ليست من هذا العالم، لأنها كيان إلهي، أي جسد المسيح السري الحقيقي وليس المجازي، لذلك فأن كل من فيها (يحيا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة) هو عضو من لحمه وعِظامه، فكل واحد اعتمد وتاب وآمن بشخص المسيح، قد انضم إلى جسده وصار عضو حي فيه، وذلك بالصدق والحق وليس بالرمز والتأمل أو مجرد وضع شرفي، وهذه حقيقة مُعلنه في سرّ الإنجيل لا تقبل الجدل ولا النقاش أو المساومة، ولا تُعرف معرفة حقيقية إلا بخبرة الشركة وحدها مع الله والقديسين في النور، بكوننا (في الكنيسة) أبناء لله الآب في الابن الوحيد وإخوة مع جميع القديسين، لذلك لا معرفة حقيقية للكنيسة إلا بروح البنوة التي لنا في المسيح يسوع، والتي بها وحدها نعرف أبوة الله، لذلك في الكنيسة نتعرَّف ونعيش (بالخبرة) بسرّ البنوة الذي به وحده نعرف قوة الأبوة وفعلها، وبالأبوة نتذوق سرّ التبني ونتأصل فيه.​
==========
   [FONT=&quot]المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلِّص الجسد؛ وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة، بكر من الأموات، لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء؛ أخبر باسمك إخوتي وفي وسط الكنيسة اسبحك؛ لأننا أعضاء جسمه، من لحمه ومن عِظامه. (أفسس 5: 23، كولوسي 1: 18، عبرانيين 2: 12، أفسس 5: 30)​

==========
 [FONT=&quot]فكل من دخل في سرّ الولادة الجديدة من الماء والروح صار عضواً حياً فعالاً فيها، وذلك بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لأن من الرأس تنساب النعمة ويتوزع الغذاء على الجسد كله، وكل عضو في مكانه ينال الغذاء المناسب الذي يقويه ويُنميه، وأي عضو منعزل (بقلبه وليس بشكله) عن جسد الكنيسة الحي، يعتبر غريب لأنه خارج العيلة الإلهية حتى لو كان يسكنها ويخدم فيها ليلاً ونهاراً، لذلك فأنه لا يتمتع بالمائدة الواحدة، مائدة الشركة، حتى لو جلس وسط أصحاب البيت، لأن الغريب والضيف لا يبقى إلى الأبد، بل فقط أهل البيت يبقوا معاً لأن صار لهم حق الميراث لأنهم عائلة من أب واحد، لهم كل ما لهُ، ومن حقهم أن يدخلوا ويخرجوا ويجدوا المرعى[FONT=&quot][1] متحدين معاً، ويحيوا في شركة حقيقية في الأفراح والأحزان مشددين ومقويين بعضهم البعض، ودائماً متفقين في الرأي والفكر لأنهم متحدين معاً يجمعهم رباط الصلح الكامل وفكر المسيح الواحد.​[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي *بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ* فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، كَمَا *اخْتَارَنَا* *فِيهِ* قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ *قِدِّيسِينَ* وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا *لِلتَّبَنِّي* بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ *لِنَفْسِهِ*، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، *لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ* الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، الَّذِي *فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ*، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، الَّتِي أَجْزَلَهَا لَنَا بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفِطْنَةٍ، إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، *لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ*، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً *نِلْنَا نَصِيباً*، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِنَكُونَ لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ، نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَبَقَ رَجَاؤُنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ *سَمِعْتُمْ* كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ*، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ*، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ *خُتِمْتُمْ* بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ، الَّذِي هُوَ *عَرْبُونُ مِيرَاثِنَا*، لِفِدَاءِ الْمُقْتَنَى، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ. (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنَا الأَسِيرَ فِي الرَّبِّ، أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا *كَمَا يَحِقُّ* لِلدَّعْوَةِ الَّتِي دُعِيتُمْ بِهَا. بِكُلِّ تَوَاضُعٍ، وَوَدَاعَةٍ، وَبِطُولِ أَنَاةٍ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً *فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ*. مُجْتَهِدِينَ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ *بِرِبَاطِ السَّلاَمِ*. جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ، كَمَا دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضاً فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ الْوَاحِدِ. رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ، *إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ*، الَّذِي *عَلَى* الْكُلِّ وَ*بِالْكُلِّ* *وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ*. وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ. (أفسس 4: 1 – 7)[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هذا المنطلق نستطيع أن نفهم معنى التسليم الكنسي بالروح الواحد الذي يعمل في أعضاء المسيح القديسين، لأن الكنيسة تُسلِّم التعليم (بروح النبوة) كميراث حي لجميع المنضمين إليها، وذلك لكي يحيوا فيها ملوك وكهنة مقدسين في الحق، لأنهم عائلة الله الخاصة، من لحم المسيح الرب وعِظامه: فلستم إذاً بعد غُرباء ونُزلاً، بل *رعية* مع القديسين *وأهل* بيت الله؛ وأما أنتم فـ* جنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي*، *أُمة مقدسة*، *شعب اقتناء*، لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب؛ ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين، البكر من الأموات ورئيس ملوك الأرض، الذي أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه، وجعلنا *ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه* له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين. (أفسس 2: 19، 1بطرس 2: 9، رؤيا 1: 6)[/FONT]

==========
 [FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نعي أن التسليم في الكنيسة ليس هو التلقين وتحفيظ كلمات ذات تعبيرات فكرية فلسفية، لأن الكنيسة لا تعرف كلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، لأن كل ما تعرفه هو الأسرار الإلهية المُخلِّصة، تلك التي تُسلمها كما هي بنفس ذات قوتها بدون لغو كلام فلسفي لإشباع العقل، لأنه ينبغي أن نعي معنى التعليم في الكنيسة، لأن التعليم ليس كثرة كلام وأبحاث، ولا حفظ التعبيرات اللاهوتية وشرحها المعقد، إنما معنى التعليم = [يحفر ويُشكل على صورة]، وذلك مثل النحات الذي يُشكل الخامة التي في يده على صورة الشخص الواقف أمامه، فهو لا يتخيل (من نفسه شيئاً) ويصنع الشكل الذي يُريده، وهكذا الكنيسة بقوة وسلطان الروح القدس وعمله السري ترى بوضوح المسيح الرب ونوره المُشع متجلياً فيها، وبناء على هذه الرؤيا السرية الواضحة أمامها يتم تشكيل كل من فيها على صورة بهاء مجد المسيح الرب، لكي يكون هناك شركة في نفس ذات القداسة والطهارة الواحدة عينها، وهذا يتم على المستوى السري في النفوس بالروح القدس الرب المُحيي، لذلك المعلمين في الكنيسة هما الممتلئين بروح الله الذين يأخذون من المسيح الرب وينطقون بإلهام الروح القدس وسلطانه، وهو الذي يمس كل قلب حسب احتياجه فينال الغذاء الحي ويشبع ويفرح ويزداد شركة مع الكنيسة ويتأصل عضواً فعالاً فيها، ينمو مع باقي الأعضاء نمواً سليماً لا عيب فيه. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ؛ لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ؛ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ. (متى 4: 16؛ 2كورنثوس 4: 6؛ 2كورنثوس 3: 18)[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فالكنيسة – على هذا المستوى – تُسلّم حياة المسيح الرب التي تحفظها من الدنس والموت، لأنها سرّ نُصرتها على قوى الشرّ التي تعمل في أبناء المعصية، فالكنيسة بطبيعتها منتصرة على الموت وكل قوى الشرّ وليس فيها فساد، لأنها مرتدية الغير فاسد (المسيح الرب من السماء)، فحياتها هي حياته، وهو رأسها الجالس عن يمين الآب وهو يقودها في موكب نصرته كل حين[FONT=&quot][2] نحو حضن الآب القدوس بالروح، لذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن الثالوث حياة الكنيسة، ولو دققنا في الصلوات الكنسية سنجد أن كل صلواتها تنحصر في الثالوث القدوس لأنه هو حياتها وشغلها الشاغل، وهي لا تعترف بأي صلاة أو تقبلها بدون ذكر وتمجيد الثالوث القدوس على نحو خاص، لأنه هو نورها وفرحها وسرّ بهجتها ونُصرتها على كل ما في العالم من شهوة جسد وشهوة عيون وتعظم المعيشة[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]

==========
 [FONT=&quot]لذلك منذ نعومة أظفارنا نجد الكنيسة سلمتنا قوة الصلاة وسرها العظيم (بشكل تلقائي)، لأنها علمتنا أن نقوم – في بداية كل صلاة – برسم الصليب وننطق في ذات الوقت باسم الثالوث القدوس، وهذا ما نجده يحدث في كل مكان في بقاع العالم، لأن كل مسيحي *بتلقائية* يقوم بهذا العمل الفائق والذي لا يدرك ولا يعي قوته الكثيرين لنقص خبرتهم في الصلاة.[/FONT]

==========
 [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا عزيزي القارئ، أن لا نتأمل وبخيالنا نتصور أننا نقف أمام الله ونُصلي إليه، لأن الخيالات ما هي إلا تصورات نابعة من إسقاطات نفسية[FONT=&quot][4]، [/FONT][/FONT]وبذلك نعبد إله صنعناه بخيالنا الخاص ولذلك نختلف عليه ونتناحر، لأن كل واحد صور وجسد أمامه (مثل من ينحت تمثالاً من خياله) الإله الذي يعبده حسب ما يرتاح إليه أو حسب ما يعرفه من معلومات استقاها من الناس والكتب وأحاسيسه الشخصية التي تعبر عن تمنياته، بل علينا الآن أن ندخل – بكل مهابة بأشواق قلوبنا الطالب الله – في سرّ الصلاة بوعي عميق لكي نحيا قوتها كما تسلمناها، لأن إنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع هو قلب الكنيسة النابض بحياة المسيح الرب شخصياً، وهي تُسلِّمه لنا كما هو – دون زيادة أو نقصان – لكي نحياه بالقوة التي فيه، لذلك فأن صلاتنا هي صلاة إيمان حي مستقيم حسب البرّ الذي صار لنا، البرّ الذي من الله بالإيمان، بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ. (فيلبي 3: 9؛ رومية 3: 22)

====================================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنا هو الباب، أن دخل بي أحد فيخلُّص، ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى (يوحنا 10: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ (2كورنثوس 2: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ (1يوحنا 2: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] الإسقاط النفسي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Psychological projection[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، مفهوم صاغه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سيجموند فرويد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في تسعينيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القرن التاسع عشر، كحيلة دفاعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ينسب فيها الفرد عيوبه ورغبات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سواء الطبيعية أو المحرمة والعدوانية أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجنسية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو أي ميول داخلية للآخرين حتى يبرأ نفسه ويبعد الشبهات عنها، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو حتى ليشبع شعوره بأنه حقق ما لا يقدر على تحقيقه في الواقع.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فيقول [FONT=&quot]فرويد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مؤسس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التحليل النفسي، يشير الإسقاط أولا إلى حيلة لا شعورية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من حيل دفاع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمقتضاها ينسب الشخص إلى غيره ميولاً وأفكاراً مستمدة من خبرته الذاتية يرفض الاعتراف بها لما تسببه من ألم وما تثيره من مشاعر الذنب. فالإسقاط بهذه المثابة وسيلة للكبت أي أسلوب لاستبعاد العناصر النفسية المؤلمة عن حيز الشعور ويضيف فرويد أن العناصر التي يتناولها الإسقاط يدركها الشخص بوصفها موضوعات خارجية منقطعة الصلة بالخبرة الذاتية الصادرة عنها اصلاً، فالإدراك الداخلي يلغى ويصل مضمونه إلى الشعور عوضاً عنه في شكل إدراك صادر عن الخارج بعد أن يكون قد لحقه بعض التشويه؛ [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]عموما باختصار الإسقاط *آلية نفسية شائعة يعزو الشخص بوساطتها أو عن طريقها للأخرين احاسيس وعواطف ومشاعر يكون قد كبتها بداخله.*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]2 - طريقة الصلاة حسب إعلان إنجيل الخلاص*​​  [FONT=&quot]حينما نبدأ صلاتنا فأننا – عادةً – نرسم أنفسنا بعلامة الصليب (علامة الخلاص) ونحن ننطق باسم الثالوث القدوس، وبعدها مباشرة نرفع أصواتنا بالصلاة الربانية الذي سلمها لنا رئيس الكهنة العظيم شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح وسيط العهد الجديد الذي باستحقاق ذاته دخل للأقداس العُليا بجسم بشريتنا التي اتخذه لنفسه حسب التدبير ليجلِّسنا معهُ في السماوات[FONT=&quot][1]، وهذه الطريقة عادةً تُمارس بشكل آلي عند الكثيرين، حتى أصبحت مُجرد شكل وعادة روتينية متكررة، ففقدت معناها من جهة تذوقها كخبرة، لذلك أصبحت صلاتهم بلا مذاقاً روحياً يؤصلهم في الحق ويثبت خُطاهم في طريق البرّ حسب التدبير الخلاصي المُعلن في الإنجيل، فصارت الصلاة لا تأتي بثمارها الطبيعية، لأنها لا تجعل الإنسان يصل لعرش الرحمة لينال نعمة عوناً في حينه، فيفرح ويشبع، وبالبرّ يُعاين نور وجه الله الحي، فيتطبع بالطبع السماوي ويحيا كما يحق لإنجيل مسيح القيامة والحياة؛ وبذلك تكون الصلاة الشخصية أو حتى العامة ميتة بلا أثر واضح على النفس من جهة التغيير، لأنه ينقصها وعي الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة ليتم إدراك سرّ التدبير الإلهي ومعرفة إرادة الله حسب مسرته[FONT=&quot][2]​.​​

==========
  [FONT=&quot]عزيزي القارئ افتح آذان قلبك لا عقلك لجمع المعلومات للتوسع في المعرفة، لكي نسير معاً بهدوء في بهاء نور المجد الإلهي المُعلن لنا في سرّ إنجيل خلاصنا، لندخل لعرش النعمة لتنسكب علينا سكيباً فنبتهج بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد، لأنه أن لم ننتبه للسرّ العظيم المستتر في الإنجيل كقوة حياة لنا، فأننا سنفقد حياتنا المسيحية كلها، لأنها ستكون بمثابة العهد الذي عُتِّق وشاخ بالنسبة لنا، وذلك من كثرة اعتيادنا على سماع العظات وكلمات التعليم والتأمل، وبذلك كل ممارستنا ستصير بلا معنى أو فائدة تُرتجى، بل مجرد شكل خارجي ليس له أي أثر في حياتنا.[/FONT]

==========
  [FONT=&quot]فلننتبه أيها الإخوة القُراء لأن الموضوع عن جد هام وخطير لأنه يمس حياتنا الأبدية وخبرتنا المسيحية الأصيلة، لأن الصلاة أن لم تضرب جذورها في أعماق قلبنا من الداخل، لتتحول فينا لقوة حياة نعيشها، فأنها ستكون روتينية مُملة، لأن تكرار الشيء يُنشئ مللاً طبيعياً عند أي إنسان، مع أن الصلاة بحسب طبيعتها الروحية تحمل قوة علوية فائقة وتُلبس الإنسان نشاطاً روحياً مع غيرة محبة ملتهبة، وهي مثل النسر القوي الذي يفرد أجنحته وينطلق للأماكن العُليا والجبال الشاهقة بسهولة ويُسر بلا تعب ولا مشقة أو أدنى صراع، لأن الصلاة بالإيمان الحي تنقل الإنسان من الظلمة للنور، ومن التعب للراحة، ومن الموت للحياة، وتُشفي العلل الداخلية التي للنفس، وتظل تعمل سراً في الباطن، تعمل عميقاً جداً للوصول لكمال الصحة والعافية الروحية، بل وتعدل وتضبط النفسية أيضاً، وهي بطبيعتها تجدد النفس وتُعطي شغف ولهفة تدفع الإنسان دفعاً نحو الله الحي، وتُعطي سروراً فائقاً يجعل الإنسان يرتفع فوق الضيقات والأتعاب بصبر عظيم ناظراً لرئيس الإيمان ومُكلمه يسوع[FONT=&quot][3].[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا الآن أن نكشف سرّ الرسم الملكي الكهنوتي وقوة النطق باسم الثالوث القدوس، لكي ننطلق بعد ذلك بروعة الصلاة الربانية، لأنها تخص كهنوت عهد جديد منفرد، كهنوت لا يخص إنسان ولا أقداس مصنوعة بيد بشر، إنما هوَّ إلهي بالدرجة الأولى، وهو حالة فريدة من نوعها لا يوجد ما يُناظرها، أي أنها حالة انفرادية تامة مُميزة للغاية، لأن الكاهن والذبيح هو شخص واحد وسيط عهد جديد، وهو شخص اللوغوس المتجسد، حمل الله رافع خطية العالم.[/FONT]

==========
  [FONT=&quot]لذلك دائماً في اللاهوت وصحة التعليم المستقيم يُقال عن شخص المسيح: "رئيس كهنة *عظيم*" ولا يُستخدم اسم التفضيل إطلاقاً، أي لا يقال عنه "رئيس الكهنة *الأعظم*"، لأن هذا خطأ لاهوتي خطير يضرب جذور الإيمان المسيحي الأصيل، لأن كلمة الأعظم أو الأفضل معناها أنه يوجد آخرين لديهم نفس ذات الكهنوت الفريد الذي له وهو أعظمهم أو أعلى شئناً منهم، وهذا فكر مُعيب ضد الإيمان، لأن المسيح الرب منفرد ومستقل بكهنوته الذاتي، لأنه لا يوجد نظيراً مثله أبداً، بل لم ولن يوجد من يُناظره لتتم المقارنة بينه وبين آخر ليكون هو الأعظم، لأنه هو المُخلِّص والوسيط الوحيد في المُطلق والشفيع، وهو لا يشفع بكلام ولا بمجرد رفع صلاة مثلنا، أو حتى يتوسل من أجلنا لدى الآب، لذلك يقول بنطقه الخاص: في ذلك اليوم تطلبون *باسمي*، ولست أقول لكم إني أنا أسأل الآب من أجلكم (يوحنا 16: 26)، لأنه باستحقاق ذاته وببره الشخصي المُميز وسلطانه دخل للأقداس العُليا عن جدارة تليق به، ورفعنا معه بقدرته وحده (حسب مسرة الله الآب)، إذ جلس في مكانه الطبيعي الذي لهُ وأجلسنا معهُ، ووهبنا اسمه قوة ضمان به ننال كل شيء باستحقاقه لا باستحقاقنا ولا باستحقاق إنسان مهما ما على شأنه، لأنه وحده فقط من دخل إلى الأقداس بقدرته، هذه التي لا يستطيع إنسان في الخليقة كلها أن يدخلها من نفسه، ولا حتى يجرؤ أن يفكر بها من الأساس، وليس تحت السماء ولا حتى فوقها أسم آخر غيره نستطيع به أن نخلص أو نقترب لعرش النعمة وننال أي شيء[/FONT]

==========​[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا؛ *وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص*، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلُّص؛ *اسمه يسوع* لأنه *يُخلَّص* شعبه من خطاياهم؛ *وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الأمم*؛ وأن يُكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم؛ له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن *كل* *من يؤمن به* ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا؛ وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله؛ الذي *به لأجل اسمه* قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لإطاعة الإيمان في جميع الأمم؛ وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه؛ *فلنقدم به في كل حين لله ذبيحة التسبيح أي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه*؛ أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد *غُفرت* لكم الخطايا *من أجل اسمه*؛ اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم، باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا؛ *وهذه هي وصيته* أن *نؤمن* *باسم* ابنه يسوع المسيح ونحب بعضنا بعضاً كما أعطانا وصية. (متى 1: 23؛ أعمال 4: 12؛ متى 1: 21؛ متى 12: 21؛ لوقا 24: 47؛ أعمال 10: 43؛ رؤيا 19: 13؛ رومية 1: 5؛ يوحنا 1: 12؛ عبرانيين 13: 15؛ 1يوحنا 2: 12؛ 1كورنثوس 6: 11؛ 1يوحنا 3: 23)​​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ليس أنتم اخترتموني، بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يعطيكم الآب *كل ما طلبتم باسمي*؛ وفي ذلك اليوم *لا تسألونني شيئاً*، الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: أن *كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يُعطيكم*؛ ومهما *سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله* ليتمجد الآب بالابن، أن *سألتم شيئاً باسمي فإني أفعله*؛ إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي، اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً؛ وأما هذه فقد كتبت *لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه*. (يوحنا 15: 16؛ 16: 23؛ 14: 13 – 14؛ 16: 24؛ يوحنا 20: 31)​​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هل وعيتم الآن يا إخوتي قوة اسم شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، *[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]لأني أكتب إليكم الآن لتؤمنوا بوعي وإدراك حقيقي قوة الاسم العظيم الذي نحمله، لأنه اسم الخلاص ومفتاح كنز الغنى السماوي، غنى البركة وملؤها والنعمة الفائقة المنسكبة من عند أبي الأنوار، لأن بدون الإيمان واستخدام اسم المسيح الرب المُخلِّص الوحيد لن ننال شيئاً مهما ما قدمنا من صلوات عظيمة حتى لو كانت مصحوبة بشفاعة قديسين عِظام، لأن بدون المسيح ستكون بلا قيمة لأنها لن تُقبل إطلاقاً، لذلك نحن نرفع الصلاة للآب باسم المسيح الرب لأن به لنا كلينا (مع جميع القديسين) قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب (أفسس 2: 18)، لذلك نحن نرسم أنفسنا بالصليب وننطق باسم الثالوث القدوس في البداية وقبل أي كلام. لأن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، وأما عندنا نحن المُخلَّصين فهي قوة الله (1كورنثوس 1: 18)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]فنحن نرسم أنفسنا بالصليب علامة خلاصنا الحاضر الدائم، وننطق باسم الثالوث لأنه بحسب التدبير خلَّصنا، لأن الآب نفسه يحبنا فبذل ابنه الوحيد لكيلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية، والروح القدس يأخذ من المسيح الرب ويعطينا، فهو يأخذ من بره الخاص ويكسينا.[/FONT]

==========
  [FONT=&quot]لذلك نحن نختم أنفسنا بختم الإيمان الصالح في الصلاة، معترفين بكهنوت المسيح الفريد، لأنه هو الكاهن والذبيح، لأننا بدون كهنوته الفريد كيف نتقدَّم لنقف في مخادعنا أو كيف نُمارس شركة صلواتنا مع الكنيسة أعضاء جسد المسيح الرب أمام الآب، فبأي سلطان نتقدم ونطلب بدون الكفارة – أي ذبيحة الصليب – قوة تطهير وغسل الضمير من أعمال ميتة لكي نستطيع أن نخدم الله الحي، لأن الصلاة هي خدمة عبادة كهنوتية حسنة بالروح القدس الناري، الذي يُعطينا من نفس ذات الطبيعة الإلهية من جهة القداسة والبرّ حتى نستطيع أن نقترب من عرش النعمة دون أن نموت، لأننا كنا قبل الإيمان بالمسيح ظلمة أما الآن – بعد الإيمان – نور في الرب، لذلك حينما نأتي أمام الله نفرح بالنور ولا نهرب منه، لأن الهروب من النور معناها اننا ظلمة ولا نستطيع ان ننظر للوجه الحسن الذي لله الحي، وهذا هو سر هروب البعض من الصلاة وإحساسه أنها ثقيلة على قلبه، لا يستطيع أن يقوم بها لأنها نير ثقيل على كاهله يُريد أن يتخلص منه.[/FONT]

==========
  [FONT=&quot]أرجوكم انتبهوا يا إخوتي، لأنه لا توجد خدمة تُقدَّم أمام الله في الأقداس العُليا بدون ذبيحة كفارة، فكيف للإنسان أن يقف – باستحقاق وعن جدارة – بكل ثقل ضعف طبيعته أمام الكامل المُطلق في القداسة ويُقبل ويُستمع لصلاته وتُستجاب طلباته، وكيف للمُظلم أن يقف أمام النور البهي الكلي النقاوة بشكل مبهر مجيد يفوق الوصف ويتعدى كل احتمال، حتى الملائكة لا تحتمل عظمة بهاء مجد نور وجهه الفائق، لأن طبيعته تفوق كل الحدود التي نعرفها، حتى انها تتخطى وتتعدى حدود معرفة كل القوات النورانية، لذلك نحن نتقدَّم بذبيحة إلهية بالدرجة الأولى، وهي مقبولة – بالضرورة – لأنها تحمل كمال الرضا الإلهي، لذلك ندخل مخادعنا ونقترب من الله الحي فقط حينما نرسم أنفسنا بعلامة الصليب كمؤمنين بالمسيح الرب حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، وهي علامة ذبيحة العهد والكفارة الدائمة والتي قُدمت مرة واحدة وصارت أكثر جداً من كفاية بما لا يُقاس.[/FONT]

==========​[/FONT]    [FONT=&quot]الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ؛ وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً؛ فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا؛ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا *ذَبِيحَةً وَاحِدَةً*، *جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ*. (رومية 3: 25؛ 1يوحنا 2: 2؛ 1يوحنا 4: 10؛ عبرانيين 10: 12)​​      [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي مَاتَهُ قَدْ مَاتَهُ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ *مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً* وَالْحَيَاةُ الَّتِي يَحْيَاهَا فَيَحْيَاهَا لِلَّهِ؛ الَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِثْلُ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ذَبَائِحَ أَوَّلاً عَنْ خَطَايَا نَفْسِهِ ثُمَّ عَنْ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ، لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ هَذَا *مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً*، *إِذْ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ*؛ وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ *بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ*، *دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً*؛ فَبِهَذِهِ الْمَشِيئَةِ *نَحْنُ مُقَدَّسُونَ بِتَقْدِيمِ جَسَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً*؛ فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ *مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا*، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ. (رومية 6: 10؛ عبرانيين 7: 27؛ 9: 12؛ 10: 10؛ 1بطرس 3: 18)[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فنحن نتقدس فقط في تقدمة جسد يسوع حمل الله، لأن هو البار الذي يُقربنا إلى الله، فطالما نحن ثابتين في الإيمان بشخصه القدوس، فنحن مقبولين فيه، ولنا حق الدخول للأقداس العُليا وطلب كل ما هو فوق حيث المسيح جالس، لأن الاستجابة مضمونة باسمه.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ؛ اطْلُبُوا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ؛ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً؛ وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. (كولوسي 3: 1؛ لوقا 12: 31؛ يوحنا 16: 24؛ لوقا 11: 9)[/FONT]​====================================
          [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وَأَقَامَنَا مَعَهُ، وَأَجْلَسَنَا مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، (أفسس 2: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هَذَا الدَّهْرَ بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ (رومية 12: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot]  لِذَلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هَذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْلٍ، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا، بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا، نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ. فَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الَّذِي احْتَمَلَ مِنَ الْخُطَاةِ مُقَاوَمَةً لِنَفْسِهِ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لِئَلاَّ تَكِلُّوا وَتَخُورُوا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ. (عبرانيين 12: 1 – 3)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]3 - معنى الرشم – رشم الصليب*​​ [FONT=&quot]تحدثنا عن رسم الصليب وتم تأجيل معنى رشم الصليب للنهاية لأهميته بالنسبة لإيماننا المسيحي الأصيل، لأننا بعد الشرح السابق نستطيع الآن أن نشرح معنى الرشم ليتم الفهم بسهولة دون أي عناء، مع ملحوظة ان الرشم لم يكن أمر موجه من المسيح الرب كفرض إلهي أو قانون، بل هو اختيار حُرّ قدمته الكنيسة ليكون ختم تذكار الخلاص الذي لا ينحل، لأننا نعيش في زمن الخلاص الحاضر والتذكار الدائم، فالذي يجعلنا نتفكر في عمل المسيح الخلاصي ونتعايش فيه باستمرار ممتدين إلى الأمام، هو الصليب الذي عند الهالكين جهالة أما عندنا نحن المُخلَّصين هو قوة الله (1كورنثوس 1: 18)​

========== *[FONT=&quot]معنى يرشم (رَشَمَهُ يَرْشُمِهُ رَشْماً): *[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أساس الكلمة لا يعني فقط رسم كما يظن البعض ويُعلِّم، بل يعني (يرسم ويكتب) والإشارة هنا إلى اللوح المنقوش بشكل محدد، أو محفور عليه بشكل غائر عميق لا يُمكن مسحه أو حذفه، وذلك ليُعبر عن أن صاحبه له حق الملكية، لأن به يُختم كل شيء يخص صاحب هذا الختم، كما أنها تعني وضع الختم على فراء الغنم فيبقى أَثره فيه، فالختم له حبر ثابت يخصه وبواسطته تُختم الأشياء بشكل خاص لتحديد هويتها وخواصها وملكيتها، ومن الصعب جداً مسحه أو طمسه أو تشويهه أو تعديله.[/FONT]

==========
 [FONT=&quot]لذلك نحن نرشم أنفسنا بعلامة الخلاص كختم إلهي لا ينحل، وهي علامة الصليب التي لا تُمحى والتي لها أثر قوي عميق على النفس التي تؤمن بالمصلوب القائم من الأموات، ونحن نبدأ من أعلى الجبين باسم الآب الذي أحب العالم كله لأنه المصدر الذي منه الخلاص حسب التدبير، وحينما نبدأ من العقل بالرشم من فوق فهو إعلان عن الاستنارة الذهنية الحاصلة لنا بسبب إشراق نور وجه الله علينا، ثم ننزل لأسفل عند البطن لكي تكمُّل الآية المعلنة في الإنجيل (حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد)، وذلك بسرّ الإخلاء والتجسد، إذ أنه ولد كإنسان من بطن العذراء القديسة مريم، لأنه تجسد وتأنس وشابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية.[/FONT]

==========   [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؛ لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ؛ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. (يوحنا 3: 16؛ يوحنا 15: 13؛ فيلبي 2: 7، 8)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ، اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. لأَنَّهُ حَقّاً لَيْسَ يُمْسِكُ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ، بَلْ يُمْسِكُ نَسْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيماً، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِيناً فِي مَا لِلَّهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ. لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّباً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ؛ فَإِذْ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ عَظِيمٌ قَدِ اجْتَازَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَسُوعُ ابْنُ اللهِ، فَلْنَتَمَسَّكْ بِالإِقْرَارِ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ. فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ لِكَيْ نَنَالَ رَحْمَةً وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً عَوْناً فِي حِينِهِ (عبرانيين 2: 14 – 18؛ 4: 14 – 16)[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]==========[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك نُكمل الرشم بحركة يدنا من الكتف عند اليسار إلى اليمين، أي أننا صرنا أخصاء المسيح، أو خراف المسيح الرب ولم نعد جداء، وانتقلنا من الظلمة للنور، ومن الموت للحياة، ومن الدينونة واللعنة للبر وحرية مجد أولاد الله، وصار لنا حق الدخول إلى الأقداس العُليا الغير مصنوعة بيدٍ، دخلنا عن جدارة باستحقاق المسيح الرب وحده بصفته رئيس كهنة عظيم تقدم بدم نفسه إلى الآب محققاً الفداء الأبدي، لأن دمه بُذل لأجلنا وصرنا برّ الله فيه، لأن فيه مُعلَّن برّ الله بإيمان لإيمان كما هو مكتوب أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا، لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه. (رومية 1: 17؛ 2كورنثوس 5: 21). [/FONT]

==========   [FONT=&quot]وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ، *فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ*، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً قَدْ صَارَ لَنَا الدُّخُولُ بِالإِيمَانِ إِلَى هَذِهِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ فِيهَا مُقِيمُونَ وَنَفْتَخِرُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ مَجْدِ اللهِ. (متى 25: 32 – 34؛ رومية 5: 2)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ، ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَجِنْسٌ مُخْتَارٌ، وَكَهَنُوتٌ مُلُوكِيٌّ، أُمَّةٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ، شَعْبُ اقْتِنَاءٍ، لِكَيْ تُخْبِرُوا بِفَضَائِلِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلْمَةِ إِلَى نُورِهِ الْعَجِيبِ؛ لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ؛ فَإِذْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بِالدُّخُولِ إِلَى «الأَقْدَاسِ» بِدَمِ يَسُوعَ، طَرِيقاً كَرَّسَهُ لَنَا حَدِيثاً حَيّاً، بِالْحِجَابِ، أَيْ جَسَدِهِ، وَكَاهِنٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ، لِنَتَقَدَّمْ بِقَلْبٍ صَادِقٍ فِي يَقِينِ الإِيمَانِ، مَرْشُوشَةً قُلُوبُنَا مِنْ ضَمِيرٍ شِرِّيرٍ، وَمُغْتَسِلَةً أَجْسَادُنَا بِمَاءٍ نَقِيٍّ. لِنَتَمَسَّكْ بِإِقْرَارِ الرَّجَاءِ رَاسِخاً، لأَنَّ الَّذِي وَعَدَ هُوَ أَمِينٌ. (لوقا 4: 18؛ 1بطرس 2: 9؛ رومية 8: 2؛ عبرانيين 10: 19 – 23)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]4 - ما بعد الرشم وصلاة البنين*​​    [FONT=&quot]بعد أن نرشم أنفسنا بختم علامة الخلاص، أي الصليب وباسم الثالوث معاً، نستطيع بكل دالة أن ننطق ونقول بروح البنوة: [أبانا]، لأننا تقدمنا – حسب التدبير الإلهي – بذبيحة الابن الذي آمنا به وارتديناه، ونطقنا – باعتراف الإيمان الحسن – باسم الثالوث القدوس حياتنا كلنا، وذلك بصفتنا أعضاء من لحم وعظم ابن الله الوحيد، لنا الروح الواحد عينه، هذا الذي يسكن فينا بشخصه حسب مسرة مشيئة الله والذي يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد وورثة مع المسيح.​
    [FONT=&quot]وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؛ وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ؛ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ. إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ، بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً، وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. (يوحنا 14: 16، 26؛ رومية 8: 14 – 17)[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]وباعتراف الإيمان الحسن وشهادة الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، يبدأ تقديس اسم الله فينا، لأننا نتحدث إليه ونطلب كبنين له في المسيح قائلين (أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك)، ونكمل الصلاة التي علمنا إياها شخص اللوغوس بذاته بكل ثقة الإيمان لننال كل شيء من الله.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]لأننا الآن في المسيح يسوع نحن جميعاً الذين كنا قبلاً بعيدين صرنا قريبين بدم المسيح (أفسس 2: 13)، لذلك نحن نتقدم في صلاتنا في ثقة يقين الإيمان بانفتاح البصيرة، أي بفعل الاستنارة، مُصلين في الروح القدس كأبناء، طالبين (كل شيء بثقة في الله أبينا المُحب لنا) باسم شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح، لذلك في ختام الصلاة الربانية علمتنا الكنيسة أن نقول: (بالمسيح يسوع ربنا)، لأن لنا كل شيء باسمه، فمن أجل ذلك الاسم العظيم ننال كل شيء سماوي من الله الحي، ونستحق في هذه الحالة أن نخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس، وخدمة الله هي بطبيعتها خدمة كهنوتية مقدسة، لأننا فيها نُقدم أنفسنا ذبيحة حية مرضية عبادتنا العقلية، باسم الرب إلهنا وبروحه، لذلك مكتوب: وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين (رؤيا 1: 6)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم، باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا، لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص، لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي؛ لذلك علينا – في كل حين – أن نتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة، لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه (1كورنثوس 6: 11؛ رومية 10: 13؛ عبرانيين 10: 22؛ عبرانيين 4: 16)
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]*فالآب نفسه يحبنا *وعطاياه لنا أعظم مما نظن أو نفتكر، لأن بأبوته يعطينا كل شيء، فالذي بذل ابنه لأجلنا كيف لا يهبنا معهُ كل شيء، لذلك حينما ندخل للصلاة في مخادعنا الخاصة، نحن ندخل ونقترب من الله أبينا كأبناء أحباء في الابن الوحيد وليس كعبيد، والابن عنده الثقة في أبيه الصالح الذي يسنده ويعينه في كل شيء بلا استثناء، لأن كل ما لأبيه هو لهُ، وثقته في أبيه تجعله لا يُفكر فيما يعطيه أو لم يعيطه من طلبات يطلبها منه، لأن المحبة بين الابن وابيه تجعل الابن لا يهتم بالعطية على قدر الشركة، لذلك يعرض كل أحواله على أبيه ويقدم كل طلباته إليه، ويتركه يعمل حسب تدبيره الصالح بعد أن يعمل بكل ما عنده من قوة وتصرف حسن حسب الحكمة التي نالها من الله، لأن استجابة الله دائماً هي استجابة أبوية وفيض بركة وملء بالروح القدس، لذلك أيها القارئ العزيز ينبغي أن تؤمن بالله إيماناً حياً كله ثقة لأن الله صار أباك، أن كنت تبت وآمنت بالمسيح، فواقعية الحياة تعلمنا أن لو أتى ابناً لأبيه طالباً خبزاً أفيعطيه حجر أم حية!، فأن كنا ونحن إنسان أو حتى أشرار نعرف كيف نُعطي أولادنا عطايا حسنة فكم يكون الآب السماوي يعطي الروح القدس لمن يسأل.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فهذه – باختصار شديد – صلاتنا المجيدة الشريفة، المختومة بدمٍ كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح؛ الذي[FONT=&quot] بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب، والذي يطهر ضمائرنا من أعمال ميتة لنخدم الله الحي (1بطرس 1: 19؛ عبرانيين 9: 14)، والذي بدونها لن ننال شيئاً من الله مهما ما فعلنا وقدمنا من صلوات وطلبات وأصوام وأعمال رحمة.. الخ.[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]عزيزي القارئ هل وعيت معي الآن قوة وأصالة عمق صلاتنا المسيحية القائمة على التبني في المسيح يسوع، أم إلى الآن لم يتحرك قلبك بتوبة نداء إنجيل خلاصنا والإيمان بشخص المسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبراً وقداسة وفداء (1كورنثوس 1: 30[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

